# Show the skyline of where you live



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Toronto, Canada

View attachment 107223


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Montreal, Canada


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

palmdale
View attachment 107229


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Baltimore


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Boston


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I left the city a few years ago. Here's where I live now.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

my appartment is about 5 min walk from here.
Oslo:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Seattle..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I live in West Chester, but Philly is pretty close by...

View attachment 107245


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i would love to but cant 
ny just dont look the same 
very sad


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hemi said:


> i would love to but cant
> ny just dont look the same
> very sad


Word, I was thinking the same exact thing. F the terrorists


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

New York Skyline as seen from Weehawken, New Jersey.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Goes, Netherlands


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NYC BORN AND RAISED

B4 AND AFTER 9/11...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I live in West Chester, but Philly is pretty close by...
> 
> View attachment 107245


That is the philadelphia skyline


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> I live in West Chester, but Philly is pretty close by...
> 
> View attachment 107245


That is the philadelphia skyline :rasp:
[/quote]

According to google image search it is....

West Chester doesn't have a skyline, allthough the new "Chester County Justice Center" is about 12 stories....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

boston skyline....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

cool thread...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

filthy animals..

View attachment 107262


this is my skyline..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well if it worked,here is anchorage,alaska


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wow,how were you guys able to see a pic instead of a link like mine.N e help would be appreciated.Thanks ak


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> wow,how were you guys able to see a pic instead of a link like mine.N e help would be appreciated.Thanks ak


Here I fixed yours for you.. you gotta use the little picture box .. or just set







tags around the URL w/ picture


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> wow,how were you guys able to see a pic instead of a link like mine.N e help would be appreciated.Thanks ak


Here I fixed yours for you.. you gotta use the little picture box .. or just set








tags around the URL w/ picture
[/quote]

Thanks guy,But I still have no clue what you mean by a picture box.And I should have known about the img tags.Thanks


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> wow,how were you guys able to see a pic instead of a link like mine.N e help would be appreciated.Thanks ak


Here I fixed yours for you.. you gotta use the little picture box .. or just set







tags around the URL w/ picture
[/quote]

Thanks guy,But I still have no clue what you mean by a picture box.And I should have known about the img tags.Thanks









[URL="http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.alaskamall.com/anchorage2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.alaskamall.com/&h=293&w=214&sz=10&tbnid=Ghr8lnq3G6kJ:&tbnh=111&tbnw=81&prev=/images%3Fq%3Danchorage%2Balaska%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D&start=2&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=2"]http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...s&ct=image&cd=2[/URL] [img]

Just seeing if this works [IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cheers.gif
[/quote]

there is a box that looks like a picture when you are adding a reply, it's to the left of the quote box and to the right of box that looks like an envelope, which'll set your img tags for you

and it's







and direct URL in between the tags


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

sweet home chicago









View attachment 107280


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> wow,how were you guys able to see a pic instead of a link like mine.N e help would be appreciated.Thanks ak


Here I fixed yours for you.. you gotta use the little picture box .. or just set







tags around the URL w/ picture
[/quote]

Thanks guy,But I still have no clue what you mean by a picture box.And I should have known about the img tags.Thanks









[URL="http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.alaskamall.com/anchorage2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.alaskamall.com/&h=293&w=214&sz=10&tbnid=Ghr8lnq3G6kJ:&tbnh=111&tbnw=81&prev=/images%3Fq%3Danchorage%2Balaska%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D&start=2&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=2"]http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...s&ct=image&cd=2[/URL] [img]

Just seeing if this works [IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cheers.gif
[/quote]

there is a box that looks like a picture when you are adding a reply, it's to the left of the quote box and to the right of box that looks like an envelope, which'll set your img tags for you

and it's







and direct URL in between the tags
[/quote]

Thanks I will have to play around with this more later.Thanks for your help though there guy!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I live in South Jersey but its just an extension of the most under appreciated city in the country. Already posted but here's another angle of Philadelphia:


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i couldnt find one of surrey BC, so heres 2 of white rock and vancouver, since im right in the middle of them, white rock is about 10 minutes away and vancouver is about 15minutes away


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't have any of Windsor but here's a couple of Detroit from here though..

View attachment 107288


View attachment 107287


View attachment 107289


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this is what I though As soon as i saw skyline










but










edit- just so you know ai am a freakingf skyline freak, so you'll understand, i got exited when i saw that word


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nashvegas


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I moved from Seattle across the water to bellevue. But heres a shot of Seattle from Alki.

Bobba- HAHAH Yeah I was thinking the same thing! R34 ROX!! Z-Tune is the Sexx.

You Mexico- Hey looks like were neighbors. We should hang out sometime.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Houston, Texas...

View attachment 107308


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

I don't know why I put up a picture of New York. I live in New Jersey. Here's a pic of *Newark* It's about 20 min. from me.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Well I moved from Seattle across the water to bellevue. But heres a shot of Seattle from Alki.
> 
> Bobba- HAHAH Yeah I was thinking the same thing! R34 ROX!! Z-Tune is the Sexx.
> 
> You Mexico- Hey looks like were neighbors. We should hang out sometime.


Hell yeah !!









there is a few of us in the area, we should all meet up


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Well I moved from Seattle across the water to bellevue. But heres a shot of Seattle from Alki.
> 
> Bobba- HAHAH Yeah I was thinking the same thing! R34 ROX!! Z-Tune is the Sexx.
> 
> You Mexico- Hey looks like were neighbors. We should hang out sometime.


Hell yeah !!









there is a few of us in the area, we should all meet up
[/quote]

That settles it. NW P-Fury Meet!!! I'm makin a thread.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The view from my bedroom....Devon, England


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Reston, VA (about 30 minutes outside of DC)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Caracas, Venezuela:

View attachment 107312


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

View of Chicago from me. I live just a few minutes from the beach, in Indiana, so figured this picture was good enough for 'my skyline'.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great pics guys
Keep them coming


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Phoenixville, PA
View attachment 107316


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

calgary, alberta


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this is from Howe Sound, which my house overlooks









and another of Vancouver  its a view from Grouse mountain. about 15 minutes from my house. a nice pic from the peak, overlooking the entire city. beautiful up there in the winter


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Thats beautiful Puff, theres no doubt that the west is one of the more beautiful places in the world


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Home of the Pittsburgh Steelers, NFL CHAMPS!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thats beautiful Puff, theres no doubt that the west is one of the more beautiful places in the world


Your home looks good as well!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

View attachment 107335
View attachment 107336


here is Kingston Ontario


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't know why I put up a picture of New York. I live in New Jersey. Here's a pic of *Newark* It's about 20 min. from me.


lol i go to College in Newark







NJIT lol...a.k.a 11 mins from SharkAquarium and Aquascape!!
hahaha but im sure u know that anyway....

my house on the other hand in Parsippany...20 mins away as well


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hartford, CT:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here is the skyline of my hometown: The city of Harderwijk in The Netherlands


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

2:nd Poseidon showing off his weiner to the folks.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

awsome pics
keep them coming!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Long Beach, California


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Heres a couple that I took myself. fom opisite sides of the city.
View attachment 107613

View attachment 107614


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

London Ontario the Forest City

View attachment 107615


spring bank park

View attachment 107616


----------



## Kelsie (Mar 8, 2006)

Hamilton, Ontario

Hamilton, Ontario

View attachment 107637


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

indianapolis indiana


----------



## kpnfish (Apr 13, 2006)

everyone .....

This is the T.O skyline from where I live west of the city !!!!!!


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Kelsie said:


> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> View attachment 107637


wow thats the most beatiful of them all


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fargo.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

this is the best picture thread yet, makes me happy knowing theres piranhas in all these cities


----------



## Kelsie (Mar 8, 2006)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> View attachment 107637


wow thats the most beatiful of them all :rasp:
[/quote]

Isn't it just breathtaking.....literally though....it's hard to breath in the steel city.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Kelsie said:


> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> View attachment 107637


wow thats the most beatiful of them all :rasp:
[/quote]

Isn't it just breathtaking.....literally though....it's hard to breath in the steel city.
[/quote]







. Pretty much the same where i live so your not alone.


----------



## Kelsie (Mar 8, 2006)

faebo_tarzan said:


> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> Hamilton, Ontario
> 
> View attachment 107637


wow thats the most beatiful of them all :rasp:
[/quote]

Isn't it just breathtaking.....literally though....it's hard to breath in the steel city.
[/quote]







. Pretty much the same where i live so your not alone.
[/quote]

Least i'm not alone....not that i want other parts of the globe to have bad air quality....


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

keep them coming


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Let me try the img trick. Here's New Orleans dry...


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

this is where i live in the summer:
Ontario Cottage Country

View attachment 107807


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's a lovely shot of Akron Ohio.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

this one is off of my balcony in the east end



BASSFISHERMAN said:


> Toronto, Canada
> 
> View attachment 107223


new condo's are taking over our skyline....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

good ole kansas city


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Leeuwarden, The Netherlands

View attachment 107828


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

madison wisconsin


----------

